

Google maps knows where my host file is, alegedly - josephcooney
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=location+of+hosts+file+on+server+2008

======
profitbaron
Google Search is pulling "location" (meaning where is it) and "server 2008"
and providing you with a result hence it is giving you a street name in
France.

This works with a lot of different numbers as well as "Where is server XXXX"

~~~
josephcooney
Yep, I understand how it came to the erroneous conclusion, I just thought it
was amusing.

